# Countdown! The Sci-Fi 25



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Countdown!
The Sci-Fi 25
MOST POPULAR GALLERIES OF 2007: Step into our time machine to explore Entertainment Weekly's picks for the genre's greatest moments from the past 25 years

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20037541,00.html

Agree, disagree? Did you favorite SciFi Movie or series make the top 25?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Stargate SG1 didn't make it? What about star wars?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

List is HORRIBLE.
No STAR WAR'S, NO Babylon5, No Farscape, NO SG1.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> What about star wars?





GrumpyBear said:


> No STAR WAR'S,


I did see the Clone Wars animated series in that list.....

Keep in mind gentlemen, the original flick was released in 1977, some now almost 31 years ago, and the last film in the series that was really noteworthy was in 1980.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Are you saying that the animated series was actually better than the real thing? I saw movies from the early '80s on there, why can't they look back in the late '70s?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

1982 was the cutoff, hence no 2001, Soylent Green, the original BSG series, and so on.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> Are you saying that the animated series was actually better than the real thing? I saw movies from the early '80s on there, why can't they look back in the late '70s?


No, I'm saying the list is only for the past 25 years is all. If it was written in 2007, then it would go back to 1982. 

I'm also only meaning that the animated series is slightly better than Episodes 1-3. In my humble opinion, the animated stuff was only the flies that were swarming around the steaming pile known as "The New Trilogy".

From their perspective, if they looked further, then the article would have been a look at the last 30 years, not 25. :grin:


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> 1982 was the cutoff, hence no 2001, Soylent Green, the original BSG series, and so on.


Exactly. Only reason something like Dr. No or BSG falls in there at all is because of their newer series.

Soylent Green.....I only know the Futurama references...I think I must seek that one out.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Pinion413 said:


> I did see the Clone Wars animated series in that list.....
> 
> Keep in mind gentlemen, the original flick was released in 1977, some now almost 31 years ago, and the last film in the series that was really noteworthy was in 1980.


I will still say even the Return of the Jedi(1983) is far better than most of the movies they included. Still no Babylon5 one of the BEST ever Sci-Fi shows.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Still no Babylon5 one of the BEST ever Sci-Fi shows.


I'll give you that. I can't exactly agree with SG-1 as posted above. (I know it has many fans, I'm just not one of them. I like the original flick, that's about it. Sorry.  )

Farscape on the other hand......That should probably be in there somewhere as well......


----------

